# I caved and tested early! Is it too early? Help!



## Julsipoos (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi,

i had my fet on 6th June and test day is 20th June.  I know I shouldnt have done but I tested today and it was BFN.

Im currently 10dp5dt. Would this be an accurate result? I thought with it being a blast transfer i might be able to test a little earlier.

Could anyone please let me know whether ive tested too early or not? I knew I shouldnt have done the test but I couldnt help myself!! 

Please would anyone be able to help? Whether good or bad news. This is my 3rd cycle and we're so desperate for it to work! 

Thank you,

Juls


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Waaaay to early hun - even one day can make the difference.  Even with a blast, the clinic gives you a date for a reason.  Stick with it and test when you are meant to hun.  good luck!


----------



## Julsipoos (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Sallywags.

I thought Id do a test because ive read some posts where people have tested earlier than me and got a BFP.  Hopefully my result is wrong but im not holding out much hope. Ive felt quite negative throughout this cycle for some reason.

Thank you for replying,

Juls X


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Without having a magic ball, it really is a waiting game.  Some women get BFP's days before their OTD and then some don't get BFP's until the actual date or even after.

Good luck

x


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

i tested 10dp2dt and got a BFN then tested 16dp2dt and got a BFP. dont give up x


----------



## Julsipoos (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you for your replies. Feeling slightly better.

Good luck to everyone. X


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I didn't actually get a bfp on test day with my first - i had a heavy bleed and a bfn, and didn't actually get my bfp until nearly 2 weeks later  don't give up yet hun - a long way to go yet!


----------

